# How long can you use a Co-Sleeper?



## jasper28 (May 21, 2005)

I have finally talked my dh into buying a co-sleeper even though we bought a really nice crib for my son. The crib has not been used once in 5 months and it is about time we admit to ourselves that it is okay if it is never used. It does convert into a toddler and double bed, so there is hope yet for the 'mobile holder'. Anyway, I read online that the co-sleeper is good from birth until 6 months. Is this true? Do others use the co-sleeper longer? We would like to move ds out of the bed so that we have a little more room, but I don't want to spend $150 on something that will be used for a month. My husband also wants it so that we can use it as a playard eventually. I will have to deal with that battle later. I don't want to put him in a playard. Oh well....anyway, how long can we use it as a sleep solution???

Thanks,
Bethany -- Mom to Liam 2/12/05


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If your crib converts into a toddler bed, you can set it up as a sidecar next to your bed, and then you don't need to wory about him outgrowing it or spending any more money. Can you fit the crib in your bedroom?


----------



## jasper28 (May 21, 2005)

That is a great idea. I think it may fit next to my side of the bed. My husband will probably like this idea better since it will mean no more money spent. Thanks!


----------



## Monkeypants (Apr 30, 2004)

My DD is 18 mo and we still use the Co-sleeper with the bottom dropped down attached to the bed for her naps. At night she sleeps between us. In the day I can just put her in it and she will go to sleep. At night I lie down with her on the bed until she goes to sleep. It's strange that she won't sleep in the cosleeper at night, just in the day. Anyway, I never thought she would be using it this long, but it is still working for us. Eventually she will go into a futon on the floor of our room, possibly with her older sister- who is sleeping there currently- unless older dd wants to sleep in her own room. We will not use the crib at all. Anyway, that's our deal- good luck with whatever you decide!


----------

